# My moms a lying *****



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

My mom has been complaining about my rats since I got them. She frequently comments on him nasty and ugly their are. She constantly says she will poison them or let the cats accidentally get ahold of them. My rats are pretty good about not smelling as I clean their cage every 3 days. Today I cleaned their cage and not 2 hrs later my mom walks into the house saying they smelt horrible and she could smell them all through the house. What a lying *****!! She never said she smelled them befor but trying to say she smelt them all through the house after I had cleaned their cage throughly. She has done that with every animal I have ever owned and made me get rid of them. It's like she doesn't want to see me happy. She knows how happy animals make me and she won't let have one single one. Know she's making me get rid of my babies... My hearts breaking and I'm in tears please if you could give them a home contact me. If you take all four I will include the cage and all their belongings. I am in Longview Texas please give them a home!


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I see you're mad at your mother, but don't call her names, you'll miss her one day and she does a lot for you. 

Why did she let you get them? Can you tell me that story?


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

My mother has done nothing for me infact I lived with my father my entire life till two years ago when he got a job working out country at oil rigs. I had only met my mother 4to5 times in my life before I went to live with her and she has done nothing but complain on how she hates my father for "dumping" me off on her and how she wishes I was 18 so I could move out. My mother does nothing but drink and go out to party with her friends and when she comes home I have to listen to her yell about how she hates me and my father and wishes I would just go away. Yes my mother does have those days where she's sweet and kind and I believe she has changed but it all goes back to the way it was. The only reason I was able to get the rats was on one of my mothers good days when she thought it was a great idea. But just like always she lets me get attached to them and makes me get rid of them.


----------



## applekiwi1992 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm sorry that things are this way for you I feel for you I really do. My stepmother was the same way until one day I walked out. Maybe see if there are any rescues in your area? I truly wish you could keep them


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm sorry. Not every female is mother material. I wish I was closer I would take them for you.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I have managed to rehome Mia and Sophi on Craigslist but Delilah and envy still remain  and their are no rescues near me that take in rats I have checked


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll discuss just about anything my daughter presents to me in a persuasive and reasoned manner. That doesn't mean I'll agree. I realize you are upset and really emotional right now... but calm down and have a heart to heart with your mom. See if you can address her objections and try to find out what she really has against your pets. Most things can be worked out reasonably if everyone keeps their cool.


Trust me on this one, generally the last person at a negotiation table speaking softly usually wins.


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry. My mom is the same way and has threatened to make me give them up. Stay strong and remember no matter what your rats will always love you, even if you're not with them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Is would take them for you in a heartbeat but i live in Michigan. I'm so sorry about your situation and i hope it gets better.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your situation.  Sadly, I'm quite a ways from Longview... Plus I highly doubt my parents would let me take in any more rats. If there was anything I could do... There is a rescue in Central Texas you could contact. They might not be able to take them, but they at least have connections in ALL of Texas. They could point some people your way. If you could possibly transport them closer to the DFW area let me know. I'd love to help in some way if I could, but Longview is just too far away for me to travel.

Best of luck... I feel for you.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry, your situation sounds terrible, I hope it's not like that always. I know how you feel with those jerkish threats.. When I was younger and still living with my father after my mom passed away, his drinking and temper got worse. Whenever he got mad at me (frequently) he'd threaten to put my rat down the garbage disposal... Now that I'm older, I understand better why he was the way he was, but that doesn't mean his actions and threats were ever acceptable.
The only thing I can suggest for your babies is maybe see if you have a friend that could take them temporarily, maybe for a month. That way if your mother is ever reasonable and understanding towards you, she might feel guilty and you might be able to have them back. At the very least, your friend could watch them and keep them in a safe place (in case her threats are real) that you can visit, and in the meantime find a new home for them slowly instead of just giving them to the first person interested. You can take your time and maybe find a better home.

I hope the homes you do find and have already found are good and that your rats will be treated well and stay healthy. Maybe after you rehome the first two, the "smell" will be less for her to complain about with the two left over.

So sorry.. That rescue idea sounds promising though. Just explain your situation to them and they will most likely be more than willing to help you and your babies. 

Best of luck living in your situation too.. it may feel horrible and endless now, but just know that it'll get better in the future and you won't have to stay with her forever. PM me if you ever need someone to talk to or just to vent.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

First of all, I'm so sorry. It sounds like you've really been dealt a crappy hand here. I am not sure how reasonable your mom will be if you try to discuss things with her but I would still try. If you're really keeping the cage as clean as you say, there is no way the smell is the issue but I doubt you'll convince her of that, so I'd just work that angle anyway- try offering to rehome 2 of them because when you cut your rat pack by HALF (emphasize this!), it will cut the "odor" by half too and then promise and swear on your life to keep things spotless. If she's the type to fly off the handle, it's even more important that you stay calm when asking her. It will be easier for her to blow you off if you're yelling or angering her some other way. I know that's easier said than done but it's probably your best shot. If not, I hope someone local will step up and help you out. Hang in there.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't have anything else to add that hasn't been mentioned, except that I'm really sorry you and your rats are in this crap situation. I can't imagine how difficult it must be for you, in general even and not just concerning the rats. I'm glad you found a new home for two of them, I hope you are able to keep the others but if not, good luck in finding a new home for them too; in future, no matter how nice her mood may seem, I wouldn't risk accepting your mum's offer of more pets, if only to save you the heartbreak. Stay strong and try not to let your home life get you down, there's always hope for a nicer future.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Hugs!! I agree with Rat Daddy & Trip momma - try calmly reasoning with her.

I am so sorry for your situation.

More hugs!!


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Just thought I would update you guys on what's happened so far. I tried reasoning with mom and she refused to change her mind. I have managed to find Sophi, Mia, and blossom homes but my baby Delilah still remains. My mother has threatened to kill her if I can't find her a home soon  my heart feels likes is being crushed now and I can't imagine life without my girls... They were the only thing that made me feel loved... I don't think I will ever be able to forgive her for putting me threw this... I know I do not ever want to own a animal if it means going threw heart break like this... I just hope I find Delilah a home soon...


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

So sad to hear about everything. Just keep pressing on. Does ur dad know everything about how you feel with your mom, any chance u could live with him again even if it meant moving? It will get better. I know that doesn't sound like much but you'll just have to trust me there. You are loved even if you don't feel it. Maybe not by your family, (or maybe they just suck at showing it) but there are people that care about you, just look at the comments on this thread of ppl who feel bad about this situation life's dealt you. Remember your babies still love you too. And you're young you won't live at home forever. One day you'll be able to get pets again. I hope things get better soon. i honestly do. I've had crappy home situations growing up to, I know how much it can suck, but even if it doesn't happen soon it WILL get better one day. And one day I hope you learn to even forgive your mom for this pain. Not even for her sake, but because eventually holding on to that is going to hurt you. You have the right to be upset though. Forgiveness doesn't mean what happened is okay. It isn't. It's not fair. But you know that. I'm sorry.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't have much to offer, but I would contact the Central Texas Rat Rescue and try to get transport here to Austin. I can't help with transport, but maybe someone like Texasratties or even Falldeere wouldn't mind taking a long day trip or you can find someone on the rat rescue's facebook page.

Does your dad know about what's going on? If your in a situation (and not just with your girls) that you don't feel safe, is it possible you can live with a relative?


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

LW, it's very doubtful I could do any transport, but I may be able to be a go-between. I could hold on to them for a few days until someone else can take them, but no driving. I have no car and there's no way I could convince my parents to go on a day trip to get more rats. I told my dad about the situation, though, and he feels for Lovely, so I _might _be able to convince them to let me take care of a few rats until they get a new home. I don't have much room, though...

Definitely look into the Central Texas Rat Rescue. They surely have lots of contacts all over Texas and could help. Just let me know if you need a temp home in the DFW area. That's all I can offer right now.

(I could _possibly _even adopt Delilah if the situation was right and she got along with my girls... I just can't travel)


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Well I just checked my email and the girl who was going to take my other three girls just changed her mind  I just contacted the central rat rescue so hopefully I will hear back from them soon!! And thank you everyone you all are helping me threw this greatly!!


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

That's actually maybe good as bad as it seems. If she changed her mind now just imagine what could have happened if she got the rats first then realized she didn't want them. At least they aren't going to someone who seemingly can't commit and may have grown bored and just stuck them in a cage and ignored them after awhile. I really hope you find someone great to look after and love them. The central rescue sounds like a good idea for sure.


----------



## SofiaLovesRats! (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow! I wish I could say your mom is just trying her best to take care of you and do the right thing ...... But after reading you comments about her I really think she sounds like a very mean person. She's not fit to be a mom. I would anything to take in your rats but I'm just to far away.... My heart goes out to you. I wish you could have a mom like mine. I love my mom. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm sad to hear what you're going through and I know it's hard.  I wish I lived closer so I could take them, but I hope you find someone who will spoil them rotten!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

As a mom of my real children, a surrogate baby and all my fur babies, this makes me so sad.

Many hugs to you.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

As sad as that is, I find this thread highly inappropriate... like others are saying, it sucks that you have to get rid of your rats, but to call your mother names and rant about it on a forum is childish. This is not what this forum is intended for or about. I'm surprised it's still up... post in the adoption thread that your rats need homes, your mom's behavior is not something you need to rant and rave about. I'm sure you're young, but soon you'll move out and understand that life goes on... etc etc. I get where you're coming from, but just make sure to keep it on an appropriate platform.

Don't hate her or call her a *****, that's just... awful. Horrible, really. And most importantly: it doesn't change a thing.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

People post rat related rants on here all the time though. 
And calling her something censored seems more than she deserves.
Just because the woman gave birth her doesn't mean she should be respected.
At least not with the way she treats her daughter. 
For some people this is the only place we can let it all out.
Not one single friend of mine outside this forum wants to hear anything I have to say that even has the word rat in it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes it does. She went through 9 months of pain, and one very long and uncomfortable labor session. She keeps a roof over her head. Food in her stomach. Shoes on her feet. Even if she doesn't have the best of everything, she's still a mother that shouldn't be called names. Respect your elders. How can you expect to be treated like a person if you can't treat your own MOTHER like a person? She may not be mother material and is hard in the head, but she IS a mother. TREAT her like one. This is coming from a 14 year old. Yeah, I'm 14 and I know to respect and not take for granted the little things that my mom struggles to bring to me. My mom is just like Lovingly's mother. She's crazy. Even though we fight all the time, I would NEVER call her a name. I would NEVER tell her I hate her. I RESPECT her. She goes through so much ,even if it doesn't seem like it, to give me what she does. 

Lovingly, try seeing what your mom does for you. Try to be optimistic about her and about your life. Also, if you know that your mother changes her mind and is like that, why would you actually agree to get rats. Even if you wanted them so much, you should remember that your mom is like that. I'm sorry but It could be preventable.

I'm sorry that you don't like your mom, but give her a chance.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

From a 14 year old that is amazing advice you are so grown up x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

First, it sounds like you're really struggling with your situation at home. I greatly suggest that you join www.teenhelp.org and find people who understand what you're going through.
As far as the rats, I'm very sorry to hear you're in a situation like this. I'll tell you this; if you can find a way to get them to me in Iowa, I'd be more than happy to take them.


----------



## KittyTheRat (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't want to start anything but I'd like to make a few points; not every person in the world deserves respect. Especially if they treat their own child like this. Putting them down, calling them awful things and just being rude, that deserves respect? I don't think so. Just because she went through pregnancy and gave birth to her doesn't mean she has the right to be unrespectful to her; Lovingly is a person, not a toy. If she wants respect she has to give respect. I doubt that Lovingly has done anything to deserve this kind of treatment. Sure, Lovingly didn't have to post "My moms a lying *****" its unnecessary, but for you all to say she should 'give her a chance' and 'be respectful' to a 'mother' who acts like that? I don't think that's right. I've been in Lovingly's situation before. I'm not going to go into detail about it but what that woman did to me could have landed her in jail, for a long time. Yet she isn't and she has a son, my half-brother. Just because she has a child doesn't mean she is 'mother-material' or that she deserves respect. It doesn't matter what that person is to you, family, friend, stranger. Everyone deserves a chance, but if they ruin that chance and are unrespectful; they do not deserve respect nor need another chance nor should be even dealt with anymore. I'm very sorry Lovingly, about your mother and your rats.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

My mother does not work all food, clothes, and so on come from my fathers paycheck he even bought her the house we are living in and until my mother stops being immature then I will respect her. She acts like a young teen age child going out and partying getting drunk with her friends. And she's been living of my dads money since I was born even though I didn't even live with her till two years. Yes I love her even though she does this but I can not respect her when she acts the way she does. And I am a very Christian girl and it takes a lot to get me to cuse even if its bleeped out. And make no mistake that I do not love her mother because I do even with the way she acts. And I was not intending for this to be a rant but it feels good to let my emotions out instead of keeping them bottled inside for these past two years. And of as why I got the rats even though what she had done in the past is because I really thought my mother had changed. She was talking about getting a job and quitting smoking so I really thought she was going to change for real this time but she went right back to her old ways.


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

At least you love her. There are many teens in this world that don't. Even through all the crap of yours, you love her. That is honestly great.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Update: Delilah has found a wonderful home!! I have had home offers for Mia Sophi and envy!! Falldeere has agreed to give them a temporarily home if homes can not be found by Friday.


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

Im glad they are on there way to finding good homes and I hope you stay with us and stuff. Also you dont owe your mom anything to quote " YOU DON’T OWE YOUR PARENTS ANYTHINGIT WAS THEIR CHOICE TO HAVE, KEEP AND RAISE YOU BUT IT WASN’T YOUR CHOICE TO BE THEIR CHILD"


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

wow! been unable to get access to technology for a bit but Im so sorry for all the stress...I know what its like to be the grownup to a parent growing up, but I didn't even live w/mine&had to provide for them. perhaps you'll luck out&have a better relationship, or a limited one w/her when your older. I lucked out&honestly the rats were the only real reason I have a relationship w/my parents that's good now, I did rescue while caring for my gram live in all my life, gram provided THEM a roof next door so I could keep an eye on them&make sure they ate etc. when it got bad at the end w/gram&the other relatives were more hindrance than boon(much understated they stole from gram)my parents could be coerced into helping out more than they should have so I got time to shower eat&a few hours sleep w/a baby monitor, mom nearly killed herself helping because I definitely guilted them into the MUCH NEEDED help I wasn't getting anywhere else. our relationship is strained now but u fought so they kept the home I was supposed to get, but didn't due to the aunts&legal mismanagement after her death. funny how many wills&wishes don't matter after a death isn't it? as a fith of the estate ive been screwed royally whie the others looted the house(my home of 30 yrs)not only of grams things but stole mine&assaulted me, &that's just the in record stuff. so at least my parents weren't like the other relitives(not all 3 were horrendous) just remember if your having parental issues you DONT OWE THEM care in their geriatric days! the best teacher is treating people as they treat you. my gram deserved the care&love she got from me(&my parents did a lot being next door&able to help when I called) the relationship w/my parents were nonexistent until they took in some rats from a hording case&that opened the door for more contact, help in their care,&created common interests. moms a whiz at tooth trimming in overgrown emergencies&we both help others out&have done rescue. she grew up on a farm&had to do dumped rabbits so its a snap for her. my vet is impressed. from there we found my dad has a way w/feral or abandoned animals&can charm a rat out of hiding even if they've never met him. when animals are dumped I put him on the phone&search where they were spotted&they come to the phone, its amazing-these are bad biters, injured, abandoned, even worked on a pair dumped in a park but he has a way. if you have any commonality w/your mother whatsoever be aware of it, if you cant fix the relationship don't beat yourself up, at least you didn't pay all the bills too. perhaps you'll luck out, but if later in life you don't, don't give in to emotional blackmail, relationships w/out boundaries aren't healthy. sorry for the tangent, but I know what its like to have a mother who is more like a contemporary you raise. it could get better...if not, distance. wishing you the best w/the rehoming&know how sad I am you have to deal w/this. how long until you can afford your own housing? emancipation would be an option if you were an earner who was capable in school. (I was alone&thrived much younger than is legal until I was needed w/gram&no one was aware so its possible to do) perhaps in time the relationship can heal, but respect is EARNED so other than the vague ties of family duty to care for your parents, I hope you can some day respect her as well as love her.


----------



## Soosler (Jul 25, 2013)

run away or call the cope :l SOMETHING don't stay with that horrid women  shes a bad excuse of a mom and shouldn't deserve to be your mom  if u can LEAVE HER .......that what I would do ...child abuse


----------



## Soosler (Jul 25, 2013)

I think this falls under child abuse  
just saying that we should also we worried about her satiation with her mom ----
She doesn't work
she gets drunk and party's 
she doesn't care about her 
she cant support herself 
she's a bad influence .....
should I continue  
this sounds like neglect or abuse or just cruelty 
good luck with life


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! I'm so sorry hunny!!!

As a mother AND a rat rescuer I can say that what she is doing is not fair and sounds like neglect and emotional abuse. 

If I was closer I would help you sweetie..

Not every women should be a mother..

Please keep us updated an please, talk to someone about your mom.

Is there a guidance counsellor at your school? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Update:All my babies have found wonderful loving homes!! As for my home situation I plan on talking to my dad about moving out and he getting a house for us I stay in. Hopefully he will feel I am old enough to be left alone for weeks at a time while he's at work


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm glad your babies have nice new homes, I'm sorry you had to part with them. Best of luck with changing your situation, I really hope it improves for you.


----------

